# Where to buy Unistrut?



## lnxfergy

I am just getting started with this milling. I have seen quite a few guys using Unistrut for their guide bars. Where can I buy it? I live in the Northeast (Albany, NY), today I went to Lowes and Home Depot and looked through shelving, also asked a few associates and nobody had any idea, is it stocked somewhere else in the store? 

Thanks,
Fergs


----------



## CaseyForrest

Youll find it in the electrical isles. Try your local electrical supply yard as well.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

I've never seen it in either place, nor any store that is homeowner oriented. It's pretty much a commericial thing.

You need to find a wholesale house for plumbers, or HVAC people. Something like a Grainger's or the like. Or fire protection folks. You want someone that sells to _*contractors*_.

If you go to their site ( http://www.unistrut.com ) And click on "Contact Us" (look in the blue bar), you can look for a dealer. It's kind of a kluge, you have to click on "Locate Unistrut USA", and then take it from there. Closest factory store to you appears to be in Buffalo, which isn't likely going to do you much good. You need to find dealers.

I just searched on "Unistrut Albany" and found these folks:

http://www.eberliron.com/sales_reps.php#albany

http://www.fwwebb.com/html/ny.html



Hope that helps!


----------



## tawilson

Try plumbing, electrical or construction supply houses.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

CaseyForrest said:


> Youll find it in the electrical isles. Try your local electrical supply yard as well.



Casey, you've seen it in the electrical aisle at Lowe's or HD? Interesting - I have not.

But then, I haven't been looking for it.  

Yeah, if they carry it, that's where I'd expect to find it.


----------



## CaseyForrest

BlueRidgeMark said:


> I've never seen it in either place, nor any store that is homeowner oriented. It's pretty much a commericial thing.
> 
> You need to find a wholesale house for plumbers, or HVAC people. Something like a Grainger's or the like. Or fire protection folks. You want someone that sells to _*contractors*_.
> 
> If you go to their site ( http://www.unistrut.com ) And click on "Contact Us" (look in the blue bar), you can look for a dealer. It's kind of a kluge, you have to click on "Locate Unistrut USA", and then take it from there. Closest factory store to you appears to be in Buffalo, which isn't likely going to do you much good. You need to find dealers.
> 
> I just searched on "Unistrut Albany" and found these folks:
> 
> http://www.eberliron.com/sales_reps.php#albany
> 
> http://www.fwwebb.com/html/ny.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!



HD and Lowes here in Lansing carry it in 2', 5' and 10' lengths.

Hey look, I get to edit a post!!

We must have been typing at the same time!!


----------



## CaseyForrest

I got mine from Menards. If you have those in NY, you can try there too.


----------



## PA Plumber

Do you have a Fasten-All near you? Right on about the plumbing/electrical supply houses.


----------



## Trigger-Time

Have seen it at HD and Lowes around here also


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

I get it at any of these stores. I believe they are national chains.

Elliot electric

Ferguson plumbing

Ace contractor supply



I have not found it in the borg stores here either.


----------



## 00juice

I bought mine in home depot. Electrical department


----------



## stonykill

lnxfergy said:


> I am just getting started with this milling. I have seen quite a few guys using Unistrut for their guide bars. Where can I buy it? I live in the Northeast (Albany, NY), today I went to Lowes and Home Depot and looked through shelving, also asked a few associates and nobody had any idea, is it stocked somewhere else in the store?
> 
> Thanks,
> Fergs



hi neighbor. I live about 30 miles south of you, near chatham. Try graingers, and as someone else said, fw webb. Home depot is a completely useless store. Even if they had it, no one there would know what you are talking about. Happy milling


----------



## Judson

If you have a friend who is a plumber or electrician you could ask them where to buy it. Better yet see if they have some laying around that they don't need. I get free stuff like that all th time when I am out on job sites, it's really surprising what contractors will give you if you just ask, granted you have to be ready for some funny looks. Also, look for the stuff that is laying outside in the mud or near the dumpsters, it's all trash to them and good small project supplies to us.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Judson said:


> I it's really surprising what contractors will give you if you just ask, granted you have to be ready for some funny looks. Also, look for the stuff that is laying outside in the mud or near the dumpsters, it's all trash to them and good small project supplies to us.



Amen! I'm not ashamed to scrounge! My wife currently has a nice 'desk', made from a solid core commercial door from a fancy office that got remodeled. Put a couple of short file cabinets down as a base, and it's pretty nice, really. I've got enough 2" & 3" EMT for a few projects. I can't fathom a contractor throwing that stuff out - I'm talking uncut 10 foot sections!  But they did! Same for some nice flourescent light fixtures for dropped ceilings. They just tossed them! I have enough flex conduit to wire my shop, again, just tossed. 50' up to 150' sections!

Good for me!


----------



## curdy

I got mine at HD as well in the electrical section. 

I should note though that I thought I'd try to save some time and call ahead to make sure they had it. Called 2 Lowes and 2 Home Depots...each associate I talked to said they didn't have it. I just went in to see for myself...there it was.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

stonykill said:


> Home depot is a completely useless store. Even if they had it, no one there would know what you are talking about. Happy milling





curdy said:


> Called 2 Lowes and 2 Home Depots...each associate I talked to said they didn't have it. I just went in to see for myself...there it was.




Yep. I've been told, "SUCK ME!" by a Home Depot person for daring to ask him to tell me where I might find something. Didn't ask him to take me there, but point me in the right direction.

Why, no, I _haven't_ been in a Home Depot since then, why do you ask?  It was the last of many straws.

At least the help at Lowe's is _politely_ ignorant!


----------



## stonykill

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Yep. I've been told, "SUCK ME!" by a Home Depot person for daring to ask him to tell me where I might find something. Didn't ask him to take me there, but point me in the right direction.
> 
> Why, no, I _haven't_ been in a Home Depot since then, why do you ask?  It was the last of many straws.
> 
> At least the help at Lowe's is _politely_ ignorant!



 WOW, that beats any of my home depot storyies. We don't have a Lowes nearby so I frequent one of the local hardware stores, who also happens to be a Husky dealer. If he doen't have what I need, he gets right on the phone and orders it, while shopping for the best deal. Not only that, I can ask a question, and get a helpful answer. 

That kid needs to say " suck me" to the right person, and get his face handed to him thru his buttcheeks.:taped:


----------



## CUCV

McMaster has them page 1459.

My father's company manufactures them for another brand. We have been talking about running some custom 25 footers some night


----------



## zopi

Upper management has changed at home depot..it's improved a bit, but not what it started out to be...the average yo-yo there is still clueless...funny..I sell more crap in there just by having a clue...


----------



## stonykill

zopi said:


> Upper management has changed at home depot..it's improved a bit, but not what it started out to be...the average yo-yo there is still clueless...funny..I sell more crap in there just by having a clue...



Not in this area. I went to Home depot the other day to pick up a few things. I saw a great deal on a grille I wanted. My wife and I each searched independently of each other for 10 minutes to find an employee to help us. No dice. I went to the customer service desk to ask for help. She said " its wednesday, meeting day, and for some reason EVERYONE in the garden dept is a department head". She paged twice to get some one to help us. After another 10 minutes of waiting, we went to Wallyworld, right next door and bought a grille. Home depot is completely USELESS!!!!:bang:


----------



## Haywire Haywood

We have a big Home Depot coming to town and Lowes is sweating bullets. I haven't ever seen so many red vests jumping up and down to get me the right thing. After the department manager of the lumber section walked me down to the lawn and garden section to help me find something, I told him that Home Depot was the best thing that ever happened to Lowes.... LOL... He gave me a funny look for a second till I explained what I meant and then thanked me for the compliment.

Ian


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

CUCV said:


> McMaster has them page 1459.
> 
> My father's company manufactures them for another brand.  We have been talking about running some custom 25 footers some night



Put me down for a couple.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

curdy said:


> I got mine at HD as well in the electrical section.
> 
> I should note though that I thought I'd try to save some time and call ahead to make sure they had it. Called 2 Lowes and 2 Home Depots...each associate I talked to said they didn't have it. I just went in to see for myself...there it was.



I have found this to be the case numerous times. I rarely bother asking anyone anymore as it seems to send me on a wilder goose chase than it would have been had I just kept looking.

I once overheard a HD associate tell a just as ignorant homeowner that latex painters caulk would work to fix a leak in a composite roof. I couldn't let that one go and harshly criticized his advice... HD dude seemed insulted but Harry Homeowner didn't get screwed.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

Judson said:


> If you have a friend who is a plumber or electrician you could ask them where to buy it. Better yet see if they have some laying around that they don't need. I get free stuff like that all th time when I am out on job sites, it's really surprising what contractors will give you if you just ask, granted you have to be ready for some funny looks. Also, look for the stuff that is laying outside in the mud or near the dumpsters, it's all trash to them and good small project supplies to us.



YUP! This is why my barn is such a mess!


----------



## Works4me

lnxfergy said:


> I am just getting started with this milling. I have seen quite a few guys using Unistrut for their guide bars. Where can I buy it? I live in the Northeast (Albany, NY), today I went to Lowes and Home Depot and looked through shelving, also asked a few associates and nobody had any idea, is it stocked somewhere else in the store?
> 
> Thanks,
> Fergs



Stacked on end by the electrical conduit at the Home Depot in my area. Best to know what you want when you go there and not ask for advice from a teenager.
$14.49 for a 10' piece. Only length they have.


----------



## AChestnut

*Where to buy unistrut*

I have been viewing this site for a number of months picking up great advice on CSM. Because I have been getting started on a shoestring budget, I have struggled with finding a good guide for making the first cut. A truely straight 2 x 6 board is impossible to find. When I came across the post last Friday about the unistrut I immediately started calling HD, Menards and Lowes here in Cedar Rapids. None carried the unistrut. I then check the yellow pages under "Fasteners - Industrial & Construction". Five companies were listed. The first two I called both had unistrut. One was selling a 10' section for $22 and the other for $10. I put together a guide that is working great for a total of about $26 including 2 unistruts, some angle iron, bolts, nuts and washers. It is adjustable to any log length under 9' and easily collapes to fit into even my car. (With the back seat down, I can slide it through the trunk into the passenger compartment.) I do not have access to a digital camera right now, but I will try to get pictures later to show everyone. Thanks for all the great advice!


----------



## Semi-Hex

I use Uni/Super strut all the time. There are several brands out there. I do buy most of mine at the plumbing house where I get ten foot lenghts. If I need longer, I just get the connectors to add pieces together. Here's a link.
http://unistrut.com/literature/index.php?doc=IND800&pg=1


----------

